# rabidchipmunk91's picture thread



## rabidchipmunk91 (Mar 25, 2011)

poecilotheria regalis











Female? heteroscodra maculata












---------- Post added at 01:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:42 PM ----------

avicularia versicolor












aphonopelma sp new river






---------- Post added at 01:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:48 PM ----------

brachypelma albiceps













brachypelma vagans


----------



## bioshock (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice collection  what part of va are you from??


----------



## rabidchipmunk91 (Mar 25, 2011)

bioshock said:


> Nice collection  what part of va are you from??


Thanks. Va beach


----------



## justinherran (Mar 25, 2011)

Noice! good pictures chippy.


----------



## rabidchipmunk91 (Mar 25, 2011)

Aphonopelma seemanni


----------



## rabidchipmunk91 (Apr 3, 2011)

thrixopelma ockerti













fresh avicularia versicolor


----------



## rabidchipmunk91 (Apr 7, 2011)

freshly molted Thrixopelma ockerti


----------



## rabidchipmunk91 (Apr 7, 2011)

Grammostola rosea


----------



## rabidchipmunk91 (Apr 8, 2011)




----------



## Rue (Apr 8, 2011)

Great pics!  Cute spiderlings!


----------



## rabidchipmunk91 (Apr 9, 2011)

Rue said:


> Great pics!  Cute spiderlings!


Thanks. I really need to get some bigger spiders haha, I just keep getting such good deals on slings.


P. regalis re-house


----------



## rabidchipmunk91 (Apr 10, 2011)

P. regalis molted last night.


----------



## rabidchipmunk91 (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## Motorkar (Apr 11, 2011)

Congrats on the molt! Looks pritty! You know the gender yet?


----------



## rabidchipmunk91 (Apr 11, 2011)

Motorkar said:


> Congrats on the molt! Looks pritty! You know the gender yet?


I don't know the gender for sure but its looking male to me.


----------



## rabidchipmunk91 (Apr 14, 2011)




----------



## rabidchipmunk91 (Apr 15, 2011)

B. vagans and H. maculata molted.


----------



## rabidchipmunk91 (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## rabidchipmunk91 (Apr 21, 2011)

freshly molted Aphonopelma new river eating



















---------- Post added at 08:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:56 AM ----------

pterinochilus murinus grooming


----------



## rabidchipmunk91 (Apr 28, 2011)

Finally caught my H. maculata out of her burrow.















Freshly molted B. albiceps


----------



## crawltech (Apr 28, 2011)

Nice lil vagans, and H. mac!....also a cool lookin cresty....unfortunatly, Zoltan prolly gunna edit those pics out since it only has 4 legs....lol


----------



## rabidchipmunk91 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## rabidchipmunk91 (Jun 12, 2011)

starting to get a little bigger


----------



## rabidchipmunk91 (Jun 19, 2011)

Poecilotheria ornata


----------



## rabidchipmunk91 (Jun 20, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]OANbtnpHVx8[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Post added at 07:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:13 AM ----------


----------



## jukahman (Jun 20, 2011)

Great shots! not to mention awesome collection!:razz:


----------



## rabidchipmunk91 (Jun 20, 2011)

jukahman said:


> Great shots! not to mention awesome collection!:razz:


Thanks              .


----------



## rabidchipmunk91 (Aug 20, 2011)

He is meaner than any of my other ts haha

[YOUTUBE]IolrVbLEhMw[/YOUTUBE]


----------

